# Bloodhound 6yr old female FTGH



## gobblehunter (Jan 23, 2017)

6 year old B/T Bloodhound female free to good home. No health issues, spayed,  loves children and lots of attention. Not registered, but both parents were AKC registered. Owner is moving, can't take dog. PM me if interested. Located in LaGrange. Can send pics if interested.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 6, 2017)

There is a bloodhound rescue that is active in GA that would probably try to help re-home her as a pet.  A Google of bloodhoude rescue Georgia would probably find it.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm interested!


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Apr 14, 2017)

Still available?


----------

